# Lieto di essere dei vostri



## Aragorn (5 Luglio 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti. Mi chiamo Luca, ho 24 anni, sono di Ferrara e tifo Milan praticamente dalla nascita. Avevo veramente bisogno di una community così ben organizzata per condividere pensieri ed opinioni sulla mia squadra del cuore. 
Vi rinnovo i miei saluti e Sempre Forza Milan !


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2013)

Ciao e benvenuto!


----------



## robs91 (5 Luglio 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Hammer (5 Luglio 2013)

Buona permanenza


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

Benvenuto Luca


----------



## smallball (6 Luglio 2013)

benvenuto


----------



## Livestrong (14 Luglio 2013)

Benvenuto, il nick mi aveva tratto in inganno


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2013)

benvenuto


Livestrong ha scritto:


> Benvenuto, il nick mi aveva tratto in inganno


infatti


----------

